# YUDU



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Has anyone here bought this YUDU printer from Provocraft? I spoke with someone today that is wanting to purchase this and dont really think you can make a living with this machine-video on their website of how it works. Anyone know of this, I had never heard of it til today.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

do a board search on here. this topic has already been brought up


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

k... Tried that first, nothing came up.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a hobby thing. You won't be able to make a living with it lol.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are the main two posts:
- https://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t74359.html
- http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t75218.html


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

TshirtGuru said:


> It's a hobby thing. You won't be able to make a living with it lol.


I DONT want it, I just had someone ask about it...Looks like a joke to me-makes girls look dumb in the video...If you know about screenprinting...No offense meant to anyone sorry...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...here is a great place to ask all of your "yudu" questions...
YuduForums • Index page


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think with a little effort you would have no problems making simple tees with text or clip art. I watched the infomercial last night and the video this morning. To be honest back in the old days at the university learning print making, we had homade crap for screen print set ups.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....I know someone who still uses material, hoop and mod-podge(sp?)...lol!!!
(for simple stuff , mind you.) 

...hey, however one has to do it to start off/or _WANTS_ to do it...more power to them!!!


----------



## adpro76 (Jan 2, 2009)

I was thinking I could use a Yudu to make prototypes, then post those on my site and see if there is any interest. If it seems like a winning design, I can ship it to the printer and have a bunch made. If it gets no traction, I'm only out one blank and the time it took me to struggle through the yudu process.


----------



## lyricalgenius (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello I have a yudu and I cant seem to get my emulsion to come out right it always ripples or cracks and the plastic part that you take off i cant seem to get it off without pulling the emulsion off can any1 tell me what im doing wrong ? thanks


----------



## adpro76 (Jan 2, 2009)

adpro76 said:


> I was thinking I could use a Yudu to make prototypes, then post those on my site and see if there is any interest. If it seems like a winning design, I can ship it to the printer and have a bunch made. If it gets no traction, I'm only out one blank and the time it took me to struggle through the yudu process.


The emulsion process with the YUDU is a pain. You really just have to get a feel for it. Unfortunately, that means you burn through a lot of pricey emulsion sheets while you learn to get the feel of it.

This link has some good alternatives, check out the part on liquid emulsion. She even has a video showing exactly how she uses liquid emulsion with a yudu so you can avoid buying the pricey sheets AND get the results you want.


----------



## ciscobigtruck (Jan 2, 2011)

LogoDaddy said:


> Has anyone here bought this YUDU printer from Provocraft? I spoke with someone today that is wanting to purchase this and dont really think you can make a living with this machine-video on their website of how it works. Anyone know of this, I had never heard of it til today.


I have it. Works good once you learn how to use it. Applying the emulsion is hardest part.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have one, and I have never used the emulsion that came with it. I have always used the liquid diazo emulsion. And I use plastisol ink with it. I also have a 4 color silver press from Ryonet.


----------



## CrazyShirts24 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a yudu machine, the trick to get the emulsion to stay is to soak the screen all the way through before placin the emulsion sheet on the screen, the wetter the better, then dry it for a long long time, it should stick then


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi have one, have no problem with making the screens, I bought a scoop coater and emulsion and find it works great, My problem is if im making a shirt or 2 its no problem, after the second sometimes third shirt I find the the ink gets under the screen and wrecks the shirt. Meaning I have to clean the screens after every couple of shirts.


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

The old Yudu forum is long gone. There is a new one run by Z28KID at http:\\yuduforums.forumotion.com. You'll find lots of information from people that have used or are currently using the Yudu.


----------



## smackintush (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought a Yudu for $99 at Michael's Craft here in WI just a few weeks ago. I decided to do it even though I already own a 6 color 4 station shop setup. I have been trying to get my wife into running jobs on my press, but she seems to be intimidated by it. I figured that if I got her the Yudu she would start wanting to run more complex jobs on my big press. You know what? it worked. She just finished helping me run a six color job on the press and she still loves the Yudu. She even has all four of our children into it now. Heck, we even use it to run small 1 color shirts for customers smaller orders. FYI if you do make the Yudu jump. DON'T buy the yudu supplies. I run both Plastisol and waterbased inks on my yudu. Forget those pricey Yudu Cap films buy a good emulsion and a scoop coater. You will save a ton of cash. just google "Aftermarket Yudu Supplies" and a ton of companies sell what you need. The Aftermarket screens are even better. They are laser cut steel and power coated with better quality screen mesh. and you can even buy a Laser cut Platten to replace the cheap plastic one that Yudu gives you.


----------

